

Christian Owens (16yo who made 1mm in revenue) live on Mixergy now.  - vaksel
http://mixergy.com/live/#owens

======
spxdcz
Revenue or profit? I don't want to sound like a hater, but revenue is
meaningless - it's fairly easy to buy lots of things people want, sell them
very cheaply, and make a loss (but turn over a lot of revenue).

I'm guessing Mr Owens did actually make profit (I haven't read his experience
in detail), but just wanted to point out the flaw in the title of this post -
revenue is ego. Profit is what matters.

~~~
vaksel
revenue...breaks down to:

~700K pounds with the mac bundle...but 60% of that went to the developers
whose stuff he bundled, and another 10% went to ads. + I'm sure there other
costs like servers etc.

with the current one it's ~500K pounds in ad sales...so figure they make 50%
as revenue, then you subtract the salary for 8 employees + all the servers to
serve the ads and it goes down quite a bit.

but never the less, still impressive.

~~~
dillydally
50% is large for a web-based ad network. Unless they're highly verticalized or
doing direct sales (and therefore have less competition), 20-30% is more
reasonable.

AdMob (Branchr also does iPhone ads), for example, has a default 60/40 split
in favor of publishers. That's the ceiling -- it will be lower for people they
want to keep as clients (i.e., clients with leverage). They're also the #1
mobile ad network, so smaller networks will have to be more publisher friendly
than they are.

For my FB properties, I have most of the ad networks I work with negotiated
down to the 10-15% range.

------
dillydally
COO/CTO of Branchr is Mark Bao

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=markbao>

------
dmix
Interesting article about Christian: [http://swns.com/next-alan-sugar-makes-
first-million-aged-16-...](http://swns.com/next-alan-sugar-makes-first-
million-aged-16-131345.html)

------
agentultra
"Just get out there and do it," is probably the best insight from the
interview.

Software doesn't cost anything in terms of capital to build; you just have to
put the effort into your ideas and run with them.

I don't think he planned to get rich doing what he's doing. But he's
definitely starting to get a knack for it.

Also helps that you probably live at home with your parents. ;)

------
dmoney
One millimeter doesn't sound like a lot of revenue.

------
pclark
Side note, but <http://branchr.com/> is really nicely designed: clear what it
does, what the value proposition is, and even signing up is nice and straight
forward.

big kudos to the success, but I still find the age kind of irrelevant in this
day and age.

------
kristianp
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MM>

mm, symbol for millimetre, a unit of length equal to one thousandth of a metre

$MM, symbol for million dollars

------
espree
Mixergy has the best interviews! Each time, so much value.

